# RV fridge



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

well after loosing heating / hot water / water pump - i knew it would carry on like this..

the fridge freezer has gone now 

its an old Norcold 

have switched it to gas, the light is on so fingers crossed..

all food gone 

any thoughts? AC still works, and power unit humms. so I think I have 110v?

John (getting poor) er


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John, your having a bit of bad luck buddy, if you take the lower outside vent off you can see the wiring, it shouldn't be to hard to identify the element feed and stick a meter on it to make sure you are getting 110v to it.

Olley


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

found it oll.. its actually a small US plug..

gas seems to be working so far.. evaporite bottle getting warm.. wheres that meter ..


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Olley presumably I am testing between either pin and the round earth?

One pin dead and one shows as a low voltage (safe) on my meter, but the meter is 240v live or safe, doesn't really have voltages. ?



edit


ok just plugged a light (thru UK US coverter) and its half bright 240v so suspect circuit board ...


----------

